# Just bought a Master Forge remote thermometer



## greg b

I had a Lowe's gift card so I thought I'd get a wireless thermometer. All I had been using until now was a plain ol meat thermometer. The only one I could fine was a Master Forge brand, (sorry, don't have the model number handy). I used it last night on a test run with some burgers in the MES. Seemed to work fine. Anybody ever use one of these? Is it going to last long?


----------



## greg b

Wow, no one, huh? FYI, I used it last night in a salmon fillet. The fish came out done to perfection. So far, no complaints on the thermometer.


----------



## illinoishokie

Is it the black wireless deal where you select the type of meat and then can manually adjust the desired temp by pressing the min and max buttons? If so that's they one use. Had it about the months now and the glitch I'm experiencing is that it refuses to read any temp below about 80. But it's accurate at high temps. Calibrated in boiling water three different times and it always read between 210 and 214. So it's fine for barbecue since we're usually cooking to about 180 or so. 

As for longevity, it's gotten me through the winter. Never exposed it to direct rain or snow but it has been out in inclement weather (under some sort of shelter) and I've smoked when the temp outside has been as low as into the teens, so it can take a beating at least for a little while.

So far it doesn't show any signs of giving out on me but the failure to register low temps kind of worries me. I'll probably calibrate it with the boiling water test before every smoke to make sure it isn't losing accuracy.

I paid $20 for mine and I'd say I already feel I've gotten my money's worth out of it.


----------



## greg b

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## hova1914

$20 for a remote thermometer? I may have to go get one now!


----------



## greg b

Hova1914 said:


> $20 for a remote thermometer? I may have to go get one now!


Mine was actually $26.75, at Lowe's.


----------



## kathrynn

I have one of those....I like it so I can carry it around in my pocket and leave the smoker to do something else.

I have had mine since about July.  

Kat


----------



## whitbowden

I just got this thermometer for Christmas. Is it ok to leave the probe in the turkey I'm smoking in my electric smoker the whole time it's cooking? Or will the wire melt?


----------



## mattyg

whitbowden said:


> I just got this thermometer for Christmas. Is it ok to leave the probe in the turkey I'm smoking in my electric smoker the whole time it's cooking? Or will the wire melt?[/quote
> 
> Yes, leave in the whole time(as long as it isn't near heat source) used mine three times already, just feed through the the exhaust port and stuck it in meat.


----------



## rrsteve

Just came across this thread, Lowes has the wireless unit on sale at $20 so thougfht  I would get one. How far can you get away from the smoker when you are using it.

thanks, Bob


----------



## jet1959mo

This is the Master Forge  wireless remote I have and it works great. $26.99 at Lowes. I carry it all over the house and haven't lost connection. I believe it updates every 5 minutes. It has preset meats time, timer or set your own temp. I have had this now for 4 month's and has worked flawlessly. I just checked this morning for accuracy. First I done the cold test in ice water. The cold test reading was 34 instead of the 32 it should be. I then done the hot test. Let a pan of water get to the boiling point and the probe again was shy 2 degrees at 210 instead of 212. In my opinion, this is accurate within +/- 2 degrees which is what you should be looking for and better than a plain meat thermometer. Do Not Kink the wire or subject the wire and probe to heavy pressures such as a tight closed lid or door on the grill. Put the probe through the vents to avoid damage to either probe or wire and this will last for some time. So, cooking some turkey legs today, the target temp is 165 but, my thermometer will show 163.













030698057604.jpg



__ jet1959mo
__ Jul 3, 2014


----------



## the old dog

I just started smoking in Sept. used it about 5 times. Started pork butt smoke around 9:30 one night and was woken up at 4:45 am.! timer said ..... done, just love it. 

                                 Old Dog.


----------



## the old dog

I PUT IN A BUTT ROAST AND A SIRLOIN ROAST AT 7 LAST NIGHT, THATS OVER 30 BUCKS CANADIAN AND MY MASTER FORGE WIRELESS CRAPPED OUT! I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID.  HAD TO GET UP AT 4 am TO DO A MANUAL TEMP RDG.

I WILL SPEND A FEW EXTRA BUCK TO UPGRADE, NOW I KNOW BETTER. 

ROASTS DONE AT 10 am AND LOOK DELICIOUS.   COOKING FOR OUR CDN. THANKSGIVING!  20 RELATIVES, AND INLAWS!!!
Seriously, this was a major hurdle for a newby, i was really worried as we are cooking all that pork and beef( in my Bradley  OBS) and a turkey in the oven, but it worked out. Guess it pays to have a backup plan that don,t rely on electonics from China. So I used an ACCUTEMP Bourdon style therm..Founded in 1993, AccuTemp Products Inc. is a unique company, an all-American success storyFounded in 1993, AccuTemp Products Inc. is aThe Old  Dog.unique company, an all-American success storyin 1993, AccuTemp Products Inc. is a unique company, an all-American success story​ ​  Founded in 1993, AccuTemp Products Inc. is a unique company, an all-American success story​


----------



## the old dog

ACCUTEMP...         Founded in 1993, AccuTemp Products Inc. is a unique company, an all-American success story


----------



## the old dog

Well I gotta give,em credit at Lowes in Oshawa, they gave me a new Master Forge wireless thermometer. I wanted to upgrade but they only had a replacement. No questions asked, no hassle no guff. Will update this ongoing issue as news develops. going to put in 5 lb. bottom roast tonight. BTW everyone liked the roasts off the smoker last wknd, and the Wifes turkey too. Just enough left overs for a few samwiches!

            The Old Dog.


----------



## daricksta

The old dog said:


> Well I gotta give,em credit at Lowes in Oshawa, they gave me a new Master Forge wireless thermometer. I wanted to upgrade but they only had a replacement. No questions asked, no hassle no guff. Will update this ongoing issue as news develops. going to put in 5 lb. bottom roast tonight. BTW everyone liked the roasts off the smoker last wknd, and the Wifes turkey too. Just enough left overs for a few samwiches!
> 
> The Old Dog.


Thanks to advice received in these forums, I use the Maverick ET-733. Have been very happy with it except for I need to re-read the instructions every time I program the receiving unit for a smoke. The design makes it more difficult than it needs to be.

Would love to see some QView of your smoked stuff!


----------

